
Go 1.11beta3 is in average 11x faster for crypto/tls benchmarks on ARM64 - carlosedp
https://gist.github.com/carlosedp/f85274ef2a9bacc773cf8ddeedaee821
======
gok
Sadly if you use the latest stream cipher that crypto people are hot on, and
will often be the default in TLS 1.3, you’ll get no benefit :( ARM64 only has
instructions for AES.

~~~
nemo1618
If you mean ChaCha20-Poly1305, looks like performance improvements may land in
Go 1.12:
[https://github.com/golang/go/issues/22809](https://github.com/golang/go/issues/22809)

ChaCha can be accelerated with generic SIMD instructions on any arch that
supports them. Personally I think that's preferable to algorithm-specific
instructions like AES-NI.

------
haimez
Yeah, that's what using hardware specific instructions will get you. Haven't
read the changelog, assuming so based on the fact is ARM and the improvement
yield.

------
chinhodado
Can someone explain to me why there is an inherent contradiction in that
hardware/software keep trying to be faster in crypto computation, while crypto
algorithms (like argon2?) keep trying to be harder and harder to run fast?

~~~
Boxxed
Some crypto is for actually encrypting things (e.g. SSL). You want that to be
fast.

Other crypto is used for things like password hashing, which is something
that's a common target for brute force attacks. You want that to be slow.

~~~
Walkman
Well put!

------
dnautics
For encrypted streams, for example, or Web requests even, is crypto often the
latency bottleneck?

~~~
brownmenace
Throughput is important too?

